# Anavar time between cycles (cycling anavar)



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Couldn't find any info on this one..*How long between cycles on Anavar? *

I know it's hepatoxic on the liver and I'd want to fully recover before some more punishment. I'm planning on an 8week cycle 75ed bumping to 100 towards the end of my first run.

If all goes well according to research, strict diet etc, I'd like to do another run in summer. How long should you leave before another cycle of var?

Thanks!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Friendly bump  - I really wanted to get some advice as i'm deciding if i should do a 8week cycle now (Finish mid feb, PCT end mid march) and do another in may.

It's my 2nd anavar cycle (first one was about 3-4years ago)


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Im no expert but most say time on = time off

So.... 8 weeks between cycles if you want?

It takes longer than 8 weeks to fully recover IMO but its up to you?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Depending on dose and duration will depend on how long it will take to recover, I would say 8 weeks on would equal 8 weeks off after PCT


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I ran a Tbol course for 6 weeks + 4 weeks PCT. I'm taking 10 weeks off before my next cycle


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

ran 8 weeks no pct,got bloods done 4 week after,everything in normal range.that were to suggest to me i can go again..


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I like 6-week cycles - 42 days. You can do 4 a year, and time off is slightly higher than time on. And if you include a short-estered injectible, 2 x 10ml vials works out at 40 days of 1ml, eod.

There's a nice maths about the whole thing, and I stay in shape all year, rather than bloating up and shrinking. I'm never more than 6 weeks from my last cycle - or my next one. Obviously, this wouldn't work forcompeting bodybuilders who need to look perfect once a year.

Its actually quite intensive - I am going at full pelt with an injectible and oral for 6 months a year, but my balls are kept alive, and my HPTA is only shut down for 42 days per cycle.

Anavar is one of the easier steroids to recover from, and one of the least hepatoxic (even at the bigger doses required by anavar). I'm using 100mg a day at the moment, using HCG tokeep the boys in the barracks, with clomid, tamoxifen and proviron ready for PCT. I feel confident I could do another 6 weeks, 6 weeks after this cycle ends.


----------

